# Thanks for all your help.



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys, i joined this forum a while ago to learn about the machines and setup. Thanks for all the information found in the posts, i've managed to set this up in my college dorm

















as the seller is pretty generous with his additional gifts, any tips on what i can do with all these baskets will be greatly appreciated


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

coockiechase said:


> as the seller is pretty generous with his additional gifts, any tips on what i can do with all these baskets will be greatly appreciated


Are any of them vst/IMS? I'd keep all the gaggia ones stored to sell with the machine when you upgrade!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

risky said:


> Are any of them vst/IMS? I'd keep all the gaggia ones stored to sell with the machine when you upgrade!


cant really tell. though the shower screen has the ims logo


----------

